# Carney angled display case question



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

Does any have the angled display case from Carney ? It's the one that holds 99 cars and has a slanted shelf to partly display the top view, it also has a chromed lip to keep the cars from sliding off. I'm thinking of getting one of this but was wondering if the guidepins would be an issue like sliding to the edge of the lip causing the front tire to hang pass the lip. I can't imagine the lip being tall enough to compensate the clearance caused by the guidepin. Any inputs is greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Butch


----------



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

butchd said:


> Does any have the angled display case from Carney ? It's the one that holds 99 cars and has a slanted shelf to partly display the top view, it also has a chromed lip to keep the cars from sliding off. I'm thinking of getting one of this but was wondering if the guidepins would be an issue like sliding to the edge of the lip causing the front tire to hang pass the lip. I can't imagine the lip being tall enough to compensate the clearance caused by the guidepin. Any inputs is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Butch


bumping this up almost a year later... anyone got any advice ? I'm getting back to the hobby and considering getting some of these display cases. Thanks


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You could write to the Carney company and ask THEM the dimensions of the lip at the front edge of the case, yeah? I bet they would be happy to send you a note. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

To avoid that issue in my display cases, I took some old 15" useless (broke tabs) track and placed it on my shelves before I started putting the cars in. However, this isn't a Carney case and the shelves are just about 3.5" wide. Worked out perfectly for displaying. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You should contact them, they are extremely nice and easy to work with. They will custom build to your specifications if you don't mind waiting a little extra time. I had a bunch of older Giovanni display cases but when Carney bought them out the design changed slightly. My wife bought me some new Carney cases as a gift and had them build the new cases to the old Giovanni specification just so they'd blend in perfectly. No problem. She also sketched out a design for some display stands for displaying her collectibles and they custom made a bunch of those for her too. Good people.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

When I down sized to a door track, they made the special sized pieces I used for the perimeter wall around the door. Great to deal with, fast and reasonable $. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't race the cars I collect so I just take the guide pins out. Tom


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

friend got one of these and the cars look fantastic in them but he did drill a hole for the guide pin on his case.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

This is the display we used for the LL challenge at this years HOPRA Nationals: Is it similar? As far as I know it is one of a kind that I had custom made. It can be used as a vertical display or as a locking impound case in a horizontal position.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Any info needed just let me know.


----------



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for all your inputs. I did not realize how reasonable the price of glass is. I had the glass cut and got the sliding glass tracks for the door. It holds close to 500 cars. This was inspired by MatchboxTom in the diecast forums.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice case Butch!!! :thumbsup: Real nice!!! I need to put one them together one of these days.. My cars are scattered all over the place!!


----------



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks ! it really makes a difference to see your cars organized this way, I can definitely appreciate them more. You can easily see what you have. I'm ready to build the next one.


----------



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

Bumping this thread after coming off of almost a year of hibernation. I'm putting together another one of this cases. Anyone have any display cases to share? Guess I'm back to my love/hate relationship with this hobby.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

butchd said:


> Thanks for all your inputs. I did not realize how reasonable the price of glass is. I had the glass cut and got the sliding glass tracks for the door. It holds close to 500 cars. This was inspired by MatchboxTom in the diecast forums.


Now, that's a good looking case!!! The glass was stopping me, I thought it was high. especially the sliding doors??? Any middle supports for the glass??? RM


----------



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes I thought it was kind of high, I kept going back on forth on the height.. wanted to maximize the space. It's roughly 5 ft. high and the top shelf is about 4 inches past my eye level. There are no middle supports for the glass shelves (1/4 inch thick) and no signs of bending. It if was for diecast cars, middle support might have been needed.

Thanks,
Butch


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

butchd said:


> Yes I thought it was kind of high, I kept going back on forth on the height.. wanted to maximize the space. It's roughly 5 ft. high and the top shelf is about 4 inches past my eye level. There are no middle supports for the glass shelves (1/4 inch thick) and no signs of bending. It if was for diecast cars, middle support might have been needed.
> 
> Thanks,
> Butch


Thanks, I got a wall that could use a couple of those...RM


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

butchd said:


> Bumping this thread after coming off of almost a year of hibernation. I'm putting together another one of this cases. Anyone have any display cases to share? Guess I'm back to my love/hate relationship with this hobby.


Butch
Did you make that case? Or did Carney make it? I'd like one for my 1/32 scale cars.Is there a website? :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

butchd said:


> Thanks for all your inputs. I did not realize how reasonable the price of glass is. I had the glass cut and got the sliding glass tracks for the door. It holds close to 500 cars. This was inspired by MatchboxTom in the diecast forums.


WOW! Now that is a case!!!!


----------



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> Butch
> Did you make that case? Or did Carney make it? I'd like one for my 1/32 scale cars.Is there a website? :thumbsup:


I built the case. The cost of the materials is a fraction of a Carney case. Just find a good source that can cut the glass for you.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

What a case! And what a collection!!!!


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

butchd said:


> I built the case. The cost of the materials is a fraction of a Carney case. Just find a good source that can cut the glass for you.


Thank you for the info. Would it be possible to get plans from you? I can get the glass done but it would help if I had plans to go by


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are any of those for sale?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> Thank you for the info. Would it be possible to get plans from you? I can get the glass done but it would help if I had plans to go by


Do you have a site for the hardware, the track slide??? Thanks...RM


----------



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> Thank you for the info. Would it be possible to get plans from you? I can get the glass done but it would help if I had plans to go by


I did not really have any plans, but I can come up with something for a list of materials and hardware when I get home next week as I've been out of town for a while.


----------



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Do you have a site for the hardware, the track slide??? Thanks...RM


RM, I got mine at the same place where I got the glass cut, but here's a site that has an identical one and it's a lot cheaper. 

http://wwhardware.com/catalog.cfm/GroupID/Sliding%20Door%20Hardware/CatID/Epco%20Sliding%20Glass%20Door/showprod/1


----------



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Are any of those for sale?


If you meant the cars, I've been selling some on Ebay every now and then..


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

butchd said:


> I did not really have any plans, but I can come up with something for a list of materials and hardware when I get home next week as I've been out of town for a while.


That would be great. I really want to build one of those.


----------

